# Tovolo Prep and Serve BBQ Trays



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a set of these Tovolo Prep and Serve BBQ Trays from Amazon (also available at Williams Sonoma) and I'm really enjoying them. The trays nest, so you can prep and season your meat on one tray, throw it on the grill, then pull it off and put it on the clean tray - preventing cross contamination. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Those are some good looking burgers. What's in the the mix?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Those are some good looking burgers. What's in the the mix?


I keep it simple - 80/20 chuck, kosher salt and plenty of coarse ground black pepper. Topped with a Kraft Single.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Does that Yoder sear or do you have another grill for searing steaks and stuff?

It's a pellet pooper right?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Does that Yoder sear or do you have another grill for searing steaks and stuff?
> 
> It's a pellet pooper right?


Yes, it is a pellet pooper and it will sear. I run it with a full set of GrillGrates and the 2-Piece Diffuser Plate for direct grilling. It is a versatile cooker, and it's hard to beat the wood-fired flavor. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/DHA1regJ6uw


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some good looking burgers. What's in the the mix?
> ...


Can't beat the taste of good quality beef.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware can you tell me the dimensions of the grill grates. I wonder if I could make them work on my Traeger


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware can you tell me the dimensions of the grill grates. I wonder if I could make them work on my Traeger


GrillGrates are available in many pre-cut and custom sizes, but here is what they say about using them on pellet grills:



> GrillGrates work best on pellet grills when used on top of an existing surface. Rarely, if ever, do we do complete replacements on pellet grills. GrillGrates have much more mass than a traditional grill surface & can possibly effect the airfow design of some pellet grills. This is why we recommend our Sear Stations for pellet grills.


I guess the good news in that is the sear stations are cheaper than a custom cut set. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll have to try a set out. I love my pellet grill for everything so far except I prefer charcoal for steaks. They aren't bad on my pellet grill it just doesn't get a sear on them.


----------

